# SLP LT Header Install tips?



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

I decided to order up a set of SLP lt headers (http://tinyurl.com/8n82o). As far as I can tell, we do not have anyone experienced with these on the 2005 GTOs in our area. If anyone has installed these on a 2005 and has tips, tricks, recommendations, etc., it would be greatly appreciated. My set should arrive in about two weeks. Are the instructions that come with it fairly thorough?

TIA!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Get ready to spend about 4 hours or so on your car, do you have access to a lift? If not your going to cuss a lot! You'll have to diconnect and swing down the steering rack (scariest part for some...), make sure that you mark the steering shaft so you will get it close to "center". I've done a ton of SLP header installs so give me a call if you need anything.
cell 817.905.3329
work 817.589.3316
Steve A. :cheers


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Get ready to spend about 4 hours or so on your car, do you have access to a lift? If not your going to cuss a lot! You'll have to diconnect and swing down the steering rack (scariest part for some...), make sure that you mark the steering shaft so you will get it close to "center". I've done a ton of SLP header installs so give me a call if you need anything.
> cell 817.905.3329
> work 817.589.3316
> Steve A. :cheers


A friend owns a shop, and he has a couple of nice lifts. I'm planning on 6 hours, since I'm sure we'll take longer than those experienced with headers on these cars. I am looking forward to getting them installed! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

sdgoat said:


> A friend owns a shop, and he has a couple of nice lifts. I'm planning on 6 hours, since I'm sure we'll take longer than those experienced with headers on these cars. I am looking forward to getting them installed! Thanks for the tip!


Cool, let me know if you need anything! My cell is on me all the time.


----------

